# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Groefjes in mijn eikel

## system

hoi ik ben een man van eind de twintig
kheb groefjes (horizontaal) in mijn eikel en vroeg me af of er nog meer mannen zijn die dit ook hebben of dat ik me zorgen moet maken?
kvraag me af hoe die er zijn gekomen.
kwas me er eigenlijk niet zo van bewust.
Maar normaal is de huid van de eikel toch mooi egaal en glad van oppervlakte maar bij mij lopen er bijna over heel mijn eikel horizontaal groefjes (het zijn geen wondjes) van een kleine halve mm ongeveer.

zou het ten zeerste appreciëren als er iemand mij kan vertellen of hij of zij weet waar dit aan kan liggen en of er iets aan te doen is?

dank bij voorbaat

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Heb je deze groefjes pas sinds kort? Of heb je die al zolang je je kunt herinneren?
En zijn deze ook nog zichtbaar als je eikel nat is? Bij mijn vriend is het zo dat als zn eikel heel droog is hij ook van die rare groefjes krijgt. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## system

dank je voor je reactie,
Zijn ook zichtbaar als ie nat is.
zijn er naar mijn weten al heel lang maar waren er niet altijd geweest zijn er geleidelijk aan onstaan.
Uitdroging van de eikel zou knn denk ik mijn ex dacht ook zoiets, maar kzou eigenlijk eens een afspraak moeten maken met een uroloog.
kheb er geen last van maar vindt het ook niet zo mooi en voel me er wat onzeker over.

Ik was mijn penis al heel mijn leven met zeep, khad hier ergens gelezen dat dat niet goed is. 
Misschien moet ik een ph neutrale zeep of dergelijke gebruiken samen met een goed zalfje, zou niet weten wat juist.


Tzou in elk geval goed zijn dat ik een afspraak maak met een uroloog denk ik,
Kan er me iemand raad geven?

vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk dat een afspraak bij de Uroloog zeker wel handig is, deze kan jou veel informatie geven etc.

Hoe het zit met die zeep weet ik het eigenlijk niet, ik ben zelf een vrouw en weet wel dat wij als vrouwen ons geslachtsdeel absoluut niet met zeep moeten wassen. Ik heb wel op internet gezocht, en vind idd bijna overal dat je je penis niet met zeep moet wassen.

Maar mijn raad is dus iig een afspraak bij de Uroloog, en laat het ons even weten als je meer weet  :Wink:

----------


## system

Maandag heb ik een afspraak met de uroloog dan weet ik waarschijnlijk meer gt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Succes maandag! En ben zeer benieuwd of je er iets wijzer uit wordt. 
Je laat het ons wel ff weten hè?  :Wink: 

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey  :Smile: 

Succes maandag! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## system

Dank je voor je steun Luuss en Silvia

Ik ben naar de uroloog geweest, hij zei dat er niets mis was. Het hangt ook af van persoon tot persoon vertelde hij mij maar was niets om me zorgen over te maken toch had ik liever dat er iets aan te doen was of dat ik gewoon een gladde eikel had. Kvoel me er redelijk onzeker over. Toch vraag ik me af waarom sommige mannen het wel hebben en anderen niet? Mss door teveel te mastruberen lol  :Smile:  Er moet toch wel een oorzaak zijn of is het iets genetisch bepaald? 

gt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi System,

Gelukkig dat het niks ernstigs is, heb zelf wel het idee dat zoiets genetisch bepaald is ja. Het zal denk ik niet aan het aantal seks of masturbaties liggen. Tuurlijk is het altijd lekkerder wanneer er een bepaald medicijn voor is. Maar ik zou je er echt niet onzeker door laten voelen hoor! Iedere lul (dus ook eikel) is weer anders, en er zal niemand zijn die jou door deze groefjes in je eikel afkraakt. Heb je zelf al eens gekeken of de groefjes minder zichtbaar zijn wanneer je eikel nat is? Of zijn ze dan net zo zichtbaar als wanneer je eikel droog is? Vaak ligt de voorhuid ook rond de eikel (tenzij je besneden bent) en dan valt het zoiezo al veel minder op!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

